# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Aqua Hercules [Ropax 1, Malmo Link, Finnhawk]

## Apostolos

Σύμφωνα με αποκλειστικές αλλα ανυπεβεβαίωτες πληροφορίες η Hellenic Seaways αγόρασε τα αδελφά πλοία Ropax 1 & 2
Ας περιμένουμε να δούμε αν ισχύει η είδηση αυτή. Τα πλοία ειναι στο Πέραμα
όπως δίχνει και η φώτο του καπτα Λεονάρδου

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55802

----------


## Speedkiller

Oρίστε και τα 2 μαζί! 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58228

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Oρίστε και τα 2 μαζί! 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58228


RO-RO ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ??ΑΝ ΤΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕ ΤΙ ΤΑ ΘΕΛΕΙ??

ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΜΕΝΩ ΑΦΟΥ ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΩΣ ΦΗΜΕΣ Η HELLENIC SEAWAYS ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΑΓΟΡΕΣ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΣΗΜΑΔΙ ΟΤΙ Η ΕΠΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΗ ΑΠΟΡΡΟΦΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΕΚ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΥΠΟΥ ''ATTICA''.
ANTΙΘΕΤΩΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΓΙΝΕΙ Η ΑΓΟΡΑ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΕΙΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΕΚ??

(ΜΗΝ ΜΕ ΒΡΙΣΕΤΕ:mrgreen:...ΑΠΛΩΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΣΤΟ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΙΝΕΙ Η HSW ΩΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ!!

----------


## nikosdet

> ANTΙΘΕΤΩΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΓΙΝΕΙ Η ΑΓΟΡΑ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΕΙΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΕΚ??


Για το λόγο ενδεχομένως που η hsw έχει χρήματα στο ταμείο της, ενώ η ΑΝΕΚ όχι, παρά μόνο όσα χρειάζονται για την εξαγορά της hsw. Ακόμη ψάχνουν χρήματα για να ξεπληρώσουν τις Μινωικές, βάλε και όσα χρειαστούν να αγοράσουν κι άλλο ποσοστό για να γίνει η συγχώνευση (εκτός κι αν η συγχώνευση γίνει αλλιώς, π.χ. απευθείας από Sea Star).

----------


## Apostolos

Μήν ξεχνάμε ότι η πληροφορία μου δέν έχει επιβεβαιωθεί ακόμα. Μήν ξεχνάμε ότι τα πλοία έχουν χωρητικότητα για περίπου 250 επιβάτες, τεράστιο γκαράζ καλή ταχύτητα (20 κόμβοι) και β΄ρισκονται σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση.
Λογικά θα αγοράστηκαν σε καλή τιμή και θα είναι μονάδες ικανές να εξυπηρετήσουν πολλές διεθνείς γραμμές.

Πληροφορίες για τα πλοία εδώ
Ro Pax 1
Ro Pax 2

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ερώτηση: Αν πατήσετε στο λινκ του ROPAX I η σελίδα που θα βγει έχει κάπου ένα σχέδιο. Αυτό είναι σχέδιο μετατροπής του πλοίου σε ΕΓ/ΟΓ;*

----------


## High1

> Μήν ξεχνάμε ότι η πληροφορία μου δέν έχει επιβεβαιωθεί ακόμα. Μήν ξεχνάμε ότι τα πλοία έχουν χωρητικότητα για περίπου 250 επιβάτες, τεράστιο γκαράζ καλή ταχύτητα (20 κόμβοι) και β΄ρισκονται σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση.
> Λογικά θα αγοράστηκαν σε καλή τιμή και θα είναι μονάδες ικανές να εξυπηρετήσουν πολλές διεθνείς γραμμές.


Δεν υφίσταται κάτι τέτοιο σύμφωνα με αποκλειστικές και εγκυρότατες πηγές!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

> Δεν υφίσταται κάτι τέτοιο σύμφωνα με αποκλειστικές και εγκυρότατες πηγές!!!!!


Η αγορα δεν υφισταται;;;

----------


## BULKERMAN

> To Ropax 2 κατευθύνετε προς την Κόρινθο... Ναύλωση, αγορά, νέα γραμμή???


Αποστολε το 2 εφυγε οπως ειπες και προχθες εγυγε και το 1.το Ro Pax 1 μαλιστα εδινε προορισμο Ηγουμενιτσα.

----------


## sylver23

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες θα βρείτε εδώ

----------


## douzoune

Ψάχνοντας λίγο στο internet περισσότερες πληροφορίες βρήκα αυτό το site.
Έχει πολλές πληροφορίες για τα δύο πλοία.
http://www.ropaxvessels.com/high_res.html

----------


## Ergis

> Ψάχνοντας λίγο στο internet περισσότερες πληροφορίες βρήκα αυτό το site.
> Έχει πολλές πληροφορίες για τα δύο πλοία.
> http://www.ropaxvessels.com/high_res.html


οποτε αγορα δεν υφησταται ετσι;;;

----------


## douzoune

> οποτε αγορα δεν υφησταται ετσι;;;


στο ferry-site δίνει σαν ιδιοκτήτη τόσο του Ropax 1 όσο και του Popax2 την Channel Ferries Ltd. 
Δες εδώ: http://www.ferry-site.dk/ferry.php?id=7822861&lang=en

----------


## Ergis

> στο ferry-site δίνει σαν ιδιοκτήτη τόσο του Ropax 1 όσο και του Popax2 την Channel Ferries Ltd. 
> Δες εδώ: http://www.ferry-site.dk/ferry.php?id=7822861&lang=en


e καλα,κατι τετοιες σελιδες δεν ανανεωνονται και τοσο συχνα

----------


## Leo

Στην Κόρινθο, λίγο πριν την αωαχώρηση του σήμερα για την Ραβέννα. Στιβαρό βαπόρι... και θεριό!!!

P1250069ropax1.jpg

----------


## nkr

Απο ποια εταιρια ειναι ναυλωμενα?

----------


## gtogias

> Απο ποια εταιρια ειναι ναυλωμενα?


Ρίξε μια ματιά:

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...light=Adriatic

----------


## Apostolos

> Απο ποια εταιρια ειναι ναυλωμενα?


Ψάξε φίλε παραπάνω

----------


## nkr

Ευχαριστω παιδια!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Natsios

http://www.marinews.gr/pub/Category....ontentid=11433

http://www.marinews.gr/pub/Category....ontentid=11438

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ζωή τις ίδιες ανοησίες από τους ίδιους τύπους!  :Mad:  Από το κείμενο που παρέθεσε ο Natsios κρατάω δύο φράσεις 




> Βέβαια η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία ακολουθεί τη νομοθεσία.... Όμως οι Έλληνες αντιδρούν...


Έτσι γιατί γουστάρουμε και τους νόμους του κράτους  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  μας, τους γράφουμε στα...

----------


## Leo

Αυτά και αυτά έχουν φέρει την Ελληνική ναυτιλία, από απόψεως πληρωμάτων, *στον πάτο*. Βγάζουμε τα μάτια μας μόνοι μας. Έχουμε μια έπαρση, μια υπεροψία ανεκδιήγητη. Κυνηγάμε χίμαιρες και χάνουμε την ουσία.

----------


## nikosdet

Πείτε με κακό, αλλά τώρα δε βλέπω εδώ κάποιους υπέρμαχους τέτοιων κινήσεων! Γιατί όταν έγιναν αντίστοιχα στο Κρούιζ Γιουρόπα υπήρχαν κάποιοι συμφορουμίτες μας με διάθεση για υπεράσπιση τέτοιων κινήσεων και για εναντίωση στην εταιρεία κτλ.

ΥΓ. Βεβαίως ήταν εμφανείς οι προθέσεις μιας και ακόμα όλα τους φταίνε στο εν λόγω βαπόρι και όλο γκρίνια...
Sorry για το εν μέρει off topic.

Από τη στιγμή που είναι όλο νόμιμα τέτοιες κινήσεις είναι απαράδεκτες. Φυσικά και είναι αρνητικό αυτό που συμβαίνει για τους ναυτικούς μας και εν γένει για τη ναυτιλία μας, αλλά τέτοιες κινήσεις κάθε άλλο παρά λύση αποτελούν.

----------


## Express Pigasos

RO PAX 1+2 προγραμμα ΜΑΡΚΟ ΠΟΛΟ απο κει επιδοτουνται .απο κει  παει καλα η επενδυση.μπραβο στον ανθρωπο που καταφερε την ιδεα του να τη κανει σωστα πραξη στην Ελλαδα.

----------


## Trakman

Ropax 1 πριν λίγο. Σύμφωνα με το ΑΙΣ έχει πορεία για Σύρο!
Οι Συριανοί φίλοι να οπλίσουν! :Very Happy: 

Trakakis_5241312.jpg

----------


## Leo

Παρόλω που είναι σούπερ φαντάσου τι θα μας δείξεις στην επστροφή... :Very Happy:

----------


## dokimakos21

*:shock::shock:Εισαι απεχτος...!!*
*Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ...!!!*

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Τρομερη φωτο φιλε Trakman.Γυρω στις 3 ειχε και μια ωραια συναστηση με το eurocargo napoli.Κριμα να μην εχω μαζι μου φωτογραφικη.

----------


## manoubras 33

Το Ropax 1, συμφωνα με το Ais κατευθυνεται αυτην την ωρα με προορισμο την Συρο!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## manoubras 33

Το Rorax 1 απο χτες βρισκεται στα Ναυπηγεια Συρου, πανω στην δεξαμενη Βιολαντο Γουλανδρη.!Συμφωνα με τις πληροφοριες οπου μου δοθηκαν, θα αποδεξαμενιστει στις 05:00 τα ξημερωματα, και θα συνεχισει τα ταξιδια του. Γιατι αυτος ο συντομος δεξαμενισμος?

----------


## Νικόλας

Ropax 1 στο Μπάρι !!
ε δεν είναι και η καλύτερη αλλά βλέπετε  :Razz: 
P4210650.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Μια χαρά είναι και η φωτο και το παπόρο. Τα ROPAX πιάνουνε πλέον και Ηγουμενίτσα κάθε Τετάρτη & Κυριακή. Είδα την Κυριακή το πρωί το ROPAX 1 να βγαίνει απο τον δίαυλο.

----------


## minoan

Αποκλεισμένο παραμένει στο λιμάνι της Κορίνθου-από μέλη της Πανελλήνιας Ναυτικής Ομοσπονδίας- το φορτηγό πλοίο «Ropax».

Τα μέλη της ΠΝΟ εμπόδισαν τον απόπλου του -υπό βρετανικής σημαίας- πλοίου κι έτσι παραμένει αγκυροβολημένο από τις 18:00 χθες το απόγευμα.

Η ΠΝΟ ζητά την πρόσληψη τουλάχιστον 45 Ελλήνων ναυτεργατών, ενώ διαμαρτύρεται και για το καθεστώς εργασίας των ήδη εργαζόμενων Ρουμάνων ναυτικών.

Η εταιρία Adriatic Lines κατέθεσε ασφαλιστικά μέτρα και πλέον αναμένεται η παρέμβαση του εισαγγελέα.

πηγή zougla.gr

----------


## pantelis2009

Το* Ropax 1* στο λιμάνι της Κορίνθου στις 20/07/2010. Χαρισμένες σε Νικόλας, manoubras 33, Trakman, Appia_1978, dokimakos21, Leo, Φίλιππος Αίγιο, minoan & sea_serenade :Very Happy: . 

ROPAX I 02 20-07-2010.jpg

ROPAX I 04 20-07-2010.jpg

ROPAX I 05 20-07-2010.jpg

ROPAX I 06 20-07-2010.jpg

ROPAX I 08 20-07-2010.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες, Παντελή, από πλοία που δεν τα πολυβλέπουμε  :Very Happy: 
Γνωρίζει μήπως κανείς τα δρομολόγια των πλοίων από Κόρινθο; Δηλαδή, ποια μέρα και ώρα είναι η καταλληλότερη για να φωτογραφίσει κανείς, όσο γίνεται περισσότερα Ro-Ro στην Κόρινθο;

----------


## pantelis2009

Tρίτη που πήγα εγώ είχε 4 μέσα στο λιμάνι!!!! :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ, Παντελή!

----------


## sea_serenade

Σωστός ο Παντελής, ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!

----------


## trelaras

Κ ξαφνικα μετα απο τοσο καιρο ακινησιας στο λιμανι της Κορινθου...το πετυχα στο ais να ξανακανει το δρομολογιο...ξερει κανεις κατι?

----------


## Nikos_V

Μηπως λεω μηπως θα ηταν ποιο ομορφα τα πλοια με αλλο χρωμα και δρομολογημενα σε αλλη γραμμη? :Wink:

----------


## avvachrist

Μήπως το ναύλωσε η ΝΕΛ και αντικαθιστά τον Κολοσσό???

----------


## Apostolos

Υπήρχε ένα σενάριο πριν λίγο καιρό για αντικατάσταση του Κολοσσού απο τα Ropax αλλα τίποτε επίσημα δεν βγήκε. Που ξέορουμε ίσως να έγινε πραγματικότητα!

----------


## samurai

Τα ROPAX 1 & 2, πιθανότατα ναυλώθηκαν απο τη ΝΕΛ. Αναμένεται μόνο η επίσημη ενημέρωση :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Το 1 ναυλώθηκε σίγουρα. Ας το δούμε στην Κόρινθο:*

IMGP0201.JPG

----------


## trelaras

Ξέρεις από ποιόν ναυλώθηκε?

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Από την NEL.

----------


## trelaras

Εκει που έχει αράξει ειναι το Πλατυγιαλι.Λίγα χλμ έξω από τον Αστακό.Ιδωτικο λιμάνι που αν δεν κάνω λάθος το διαχειρίζονται οι Κινέζοι!

----------


## chiotis

Το Ropax 2 θα ονομαστει Ολυμπος και θα μπει σε νεα γραμμη ναυλωμενο απο την Νελ.

----------


## Apostolos

Και το άλλο θα το πάρει ο Βεντούρης???

----------


## trelaras

Έχω την εντύπωση κ από αυτά που ακούω κ τα δυο είναι ναυλωμένα από την ΝΕΛ!

----------


## MYTILENE

Και τα ονόματα αυτών ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ και ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ........Καλημέρα. :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Και τα ονόματα αυτών ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ και ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ........Καλημέρα.



Θα έλεγα να τα έβγαζαν Όλυμπος κ Κίσσαβος!!Και η εταιρεία πως θα ονομάζεται?? Λερναία Ύδρα?? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Καλοοοοοο!!!!
Παντα μου άρεσαν αυτά τα σκαριά και με αυτά τα ονόματα μου αρέσουν περισσότερο!!!!

----------


## gnikles

> Και τα ονόματα αυτών ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ και ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ........Καλημέρα.


 NEL ΠΑΝΤΟΥ!!!!Καλημέρα φίλε μου πολύ καλά νέα αυτά και επίσης συμφωνώ με τον Απόστολο οτι είναι πολύ όμορφα σκαριά!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## GameManiacGR

Ropax 1,στις 9/3 περνόντας απο το Ρίο
DSCF0877.jpg

Για όλους τους φίλους του θέματος!

----------


## Νικόλας

δεν ξέρω πιο από τα 2 είναι αλλά το βάζω έδώ  :Razz: 
στο ηλεκτρολογίο του ΒΑΠΟΡΑ υπάρχει αυτή εδώ η φώτο 
P4210654.jpg
τυχαίο ??ΝΟΜΙΖΩ :mrgreen:

----------


## CORFU

το πλοιο σε λιγο στο λιμανι τηs Ηγουμενιτσαs......

----------


## Giovanaut

Γνωρίζει κανείς για ποιά γραμμή προορίζεται...???

----------


## Νικόλας

εγώ λέω Ηγουμενίτσα-Μπάρι

----------


## Giovanaut

Καθίστε γιατι θα σαλτάρω...!!!

ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ
ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ
ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ

Όλα μαζι...??
Πολύ δεν πάει..???

----------


## CORFU

> Γνωρίζει κανείς για ποιά γραμμή προορίζεται...???


νομιζω στην θεση του Polaris :Sad:

----------


## giorgos_249

*ΔΕΝ θα είναι στη θέση του Πολάρις καθώς εκεί θα πάει κάποιο άλλο της ΝΕΛ σύμφωνα με γνωστο site.........*

----------


## Appia_1978

Παιδιά, επειδή μπερδεύτηκα λίγο, μελλοντικά θα έχουν έτσι τα πράγματα;

- Όλυμπος (ex RoPax 2) -> Ηγουμενίτσα-Μπάρι (σινιάλα ΝΕΛ + διαχείριση Βεντούρης)
- Ηρακλής (ex RoPax 1) -> Κόρινθος-Αγκώνα, ως Ro-Ro (σινιάλα ΝΕΛ + διαχείριση Χαλκηδών) 
- Θεόφιλος -> Ηγουμενίτσα-Μπάρι (σινιάλα ΝΕΛ + διαχείριση Βεντούρης)
- Seatrade -> Ηγουμενίτσα-Μπάρι (σινιάλα + διαχείριση Βεντούρης)

Αλήθεια, ο Όλυμπος, πόσους επιβάτες παίρνει; 240 όπως αναφέρει στο Σουηδό; Θα γίνει καμιά προσθήκη καμπινών;

----------


## despo

Ο Θεόφιλος προορίζεται για τη γραμμή Αλβανίας.

----------


## Appia_1978

> Ο Θεόφιλος προορίζεται για τη γραμμή Αλβανίας.


Έχεις βεβαίως δίκιο. Συγγνώμη  :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

Μάλλον καλά τα λέει πιο πάνω ο φίλος Appia...!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

παιδιά το που θα μπεί ο ΤΕΟ η ΝΕΛ θα το αποφασίσει και όχι ο Βεντούρης !
απλά ο Βεντούρης θα κάνει επισκευή-πλήρωμα και γενικά λειτουργικά κόστη 
τώρα στο ROPAX 2νομίζω πρέπει να έχουμε και μια 3 εταιρία η οποία κάνει την διαχείρηση του πλοίου και όχι ο Βεντούρης
απλά ο Βεντούρης έχει αναλάβει το εμπορικό κομμάτι  :Wink: 
συγνώμη για το οφ

----------


## CORFU

> Παιδιά, επειδή μπερδεύτηκα λίγο, μελλοντικά θα έχουν έτσι τα πράγματα;
> 
> - Όλυμπος (ex RoPax 2) -> Ηγουμενίτσα-Μπάρι (σινιάλα ΝΕΛ + διαχείριση Βεντούρης)
> - Ηρακλής (ex RoPax 1) -> Κόρινθος-Αγκώνα, ως Ro-Ro (σινιάλα ΝΕΛ + διαχείριση Χαλκηδών) 
> - Θεόφιλος -> Ηγουμενίτσα-Μπάρι (σινιάλα ΝΕΛ + διαχείριση Βεντούρης)
> - Seatrade -> Ηγουμενίτσα-Μπάρι (σινιάλα + διαχείριση Βεντούρης)
> 
> Αλήθεια, ο Όλυμπος, πόσους επιβάτες παίρνει; 240 όπως αναφέρει στο Σουηδό; Θα γίνει καμιά προσθήκη καμπινών;


 Κερκυρα δεν εχει ?????????? :Sad:  :Mad:  :Confused:

----------


## Νικόλας

έχει!!
αφού το SEATRADE κάποιες μέρες περνάει 
το ROPAX 2 ποιο μετά θα περνάει και αυτό δεν μπορεί....

----------


## Νικόλας

ROPAX 1 στο Μπάρι !!  :Very Happy: 
P4210653.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Φίλε Νικόλα, δεν είσαι οφφ, απεναντίας :-D
Φίλε Corfu, δεν κατέγραψα τα ακριβή δρομολόγια. Προσπαθώ απλώς να βρω μια άκρη με όλες αυτές τις ναυλώσεις, διαχειρίσεις, αγορές, κτλ. κτλ. ...  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο και σε αυτό και σε άλλα θέματα, απο το φίλο Νικόλα και σ' ευχαριστούμε. :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Πρέπει να αλλαχθεί και το όνομα απο τους mond.
Ας δούμε το AQUA HERCULES στις 28-10-2012 δεμένο στη ΝΑΥΣΙ και στις μπάντες του γραμμένο το όνομα SAMC της εταιρείας που ναυλώθηκε. Την επομένη βγήκε στη ράδα του Πειραιά, έκανε πετρέλευση και έφυγε για Iskenderun.

AQUA HERCULES 08 28-10-2012.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και ενώ το αδελφάκι του, το _OLYMPUS_, οδηγήθηκε πρόσφατα για διάλυση στην Ινδία,




> Το πλοίο μετά τον μακρόχρονο παροπλισμό -  εγκατάλειψη του στην Αίγυπτο, προσάραξε στα τέλη Δεκεμβρίου στην  παραλία του Alang στην Ινδία για διάλυση.


το _AQUA HERCULES_ λογικά πρέπει να συνεχίζει να παραμένει εγκατελειμμένο στο Iskenderun της Τουρκίας (ή Αλεξανδρέττα για να μην μας μαλώσει ο φίλος μας ΒΙΚΤΩΡ).

----------


## Ellinis

Ο τοπικός οργανισμός λιμένος έβγαλε πρόσφατα το πλοίο στο σφυρί. Σχετικά εδώ. Από όσα κατάλαβα φαίνεται οτι κάτι χάλασε με τους ναυλωτές και έτσι έμεινε τρία χρόνια αρόδο και παρατημένο.

----------

